# Workshop Coffee Co. now deliver!



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally my favourite roaster/cafe combination have their excellent choice of beans available online.

Take a look at their New Website.

For anyone that hasn't tried Workshop beans before, they roast similar to Has Bean with their single origin beans mostly roasted for brewed although I'm sure some would work as espresso.

Cult of Done is a seasonal espresso blend and is consistently yummy. The current one is extra yummy in my opinion.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

The coffee looks lovely and the delivery costs are only £3.00.... BUT the coffee is priced at £9.00 for the one that you recommend. It doesn't say how much coffee you get for £9.00 but if its 200/250g its expensive IMO


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

350g bags not cheap but maybe not as bas as it first sounds


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

350g according to the website. Puts it pretty much in line with Squaremile prices. Equivalent cost of £6.40ish if you're comparing with other 250g bags.

Edit: Sorry Southpaw, must've posted just after you!


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess they are factoring in the cost of travelling to origin to source the coffee as well?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

They buy from importers I think. Yes the beans are similarly priced to Square Mile (350g) but I have tried many of their single origins and several versions of cult of done (espresso) and all have been fantastic.

You are buying really excellent coffee here so I never feel bad about the prices.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Pretty sure Tim Williams has been on a couple of sourcing trips. Anyway, as you say, if it's good stuff then you pay accordingly.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Will definitely stick 'Cult of done' on my 'to try' list. Are the bags any cheaper in store?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Will definitely stick 'Cult of done' on my 'to try' list. Are the bags any cheaper in store?


No, £9 in store


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

The current iteration of "Cult of Done" is very good indeed


----------

